# Lightest semi-auto pocket pistol?



## Fishnaked (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd prefer a .22 for the inexpensive ammo....but, it could be what ever caliber. My number one criteria is for it to be as light as possible. Of course, reliability would be good too. 

What are my options?

Thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

taurus pt-22/beretta bobcat about 12 oz


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The* Kahr P380 weighs9.97 ounces (w/o magazine)* and is a more favorable caliber (.380) than a .22 or .25.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Keltec P-32 at 6.6oz unloaded. 
Keltec P3AT at 8.3oz unloaded. 
Ruger LCP at 9.4oz unloaded.
Taurus 738 tcp (380 cal) at 10.2oz unloaded. 
Smith and Wesson Bodyguard 380 auto at 12.3oz unloaded. (Very thin gun...easily concealed in pocket. )

Out of all these and the ones mentioned, I would go for the Kahr 380...much better trigger than all of these. 
Runner-up is the Ruger LCP tied with the Bodyguard, then the Beretta 21 and finally the KelTec's. 

The Kahr is more money but its worth it. 

I own the S&W Bodyguard and it is really great to carry as a pocket gun...I don't even feel it in my pocket most of the time. The trigger is a bit hard, but you can dry fire with it...a big plus. 

For pure weight, though....the Keltec P-32.

If this is for self-defense, buy good ammo, such as Federal Premium HST or Hornady XTP or Winchester T-Series.


----------



## Fishnaked (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, guys! That Kel Tec P-32 looks like the ticket, for me. I'd like to buy used if possible. However, with a little poking around on the Net, I see that there were some reports of problems with these....perhaps with early models, I don't recall. What should I look for if buying a used P-32?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe that the "lightest" is not necessarily the "best" for you.

You shouldn't buy a gun because it "lightest" or "cheapest" for a carry gun.

It's supposed to save your life.

I'd suggest you shoot each of the guns your considering.

And I mean shot them a lot ... 

Some of the guns you are considering are of different quality .

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> Keltec P-32 at 6.6oz unloaded.
> Keltec P3AT at 8.3oz unloaded.
> Ruger LCP at 9.4oz unloaded.
> Taurus 738 tcp (380 cal) at 10.2oz unloaded.
> ...


 Ya cclaxton I love my BG. I use it for my ankle holster. The wife just keeps it in the hold it comes with,And shops in the stores like that. Looks like a day planner Or binder. I get a big kick seeing her go in all types of stores with it. In Oct she had to get her driver license done for her B-day.And she had it in the DMV.She is more braver then I..lol.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Kel-tec's reputation was damaged by their early production. Current production is supposed to be quite good. They don't looks particularly finely made, especially when compared to a Ruger or a Sig, and that, I believe, has helped keep the early production reputation in force. But everything I've read or hear about the current production indicates that the problems of the past are in the past.

The P-32 has variously be rated as very good, or the best of the Kel-tec line. There is a Kel-tec-specific website and they have more information there. The O.P. will have to Google "Kel-tec forums" to find that as I don't recall the address.


----------

